# has anyone tried using a oven door gasket to seal their smoker



## gargra03

I was wondering if anyone has tried to use a oven door gasket to seal up their smoker, I looked at a few on ebay some were silicone as some were not, any suggestions would be great. I am thinking of running some around my lid on my brinkman gourmet and using some to seal up my chargiller with sfb.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## petewoody

I tried the fiberglass one and found that the gasket cement dried out and the gasket lifted. I used the felt like material from the Big Green Egg (it is preglued) and so far it has been fine. Removing and replacing the lid does wear it out.  Some folks here have used the fiberglass but have used a high heat silicon rather than the gasket cement.


----------



## triplebq

Does yours have a stack already ?


----------



## gargra03

Yes sir it already has a stack


----------



## doc tombstone

I haven't sealed my smoker but have thought that I would check out the door sealing material for a wood stove, It comes in different thicknesses and is available at any fireplace, wood stove type of store.

Doc


----------



## timtimmay

I did try and on my smoker the pressure from the lid and the bottom chamber rubbing against the rope gasket in opposite directions broke the cememnt off pretty quickly.

I did find a workaround that worked well enough for me:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=88732


----------



## herkysprings

I used oven gasket liners, and high temp silicone sealant. I had the same problem as listed above with the actual oven gasket glue stuff. It got brittle and broke off.

The silicone worked 100 times better. Just dont put any of the gasket where it could rub off on food etc.


----------



## smokincolorado

I just got a Chargriller Pro and made many mods to it, including the use of an oven gasket and high temp silicon RTV from Autoparts store.  Had to get oven gasket at appliance store, HD and Lowes do not carry that.  I have not had a chance to even season the grill yet, but do not see any reason this combination wont work, in fact, I'm quite confident it will be successful.  Oven gasket will not even burn if you hold a lighter to it directly.  The silicon is rated to 500 degrees and is used on engines all the time, and those get quite warm.


----------



## mballi3011

heck I cann't see anything wrong with using the oven gasket heck it's made for higher heat then you will be producing.


----------



## expat smoker

Has anyone used the new high temp 750degree RTV to form a gasket?? I have a few air leaks in my firebox and door and was thinking of running a bead of the silicone where I want to seal and cover it temporarily with wax paper or aluminum foil that would be removed or burn off with heat.  Has anyone tried this method?? and any tips??

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## mr fix it

Simple fix just use self tapping screws to secure the rope seal to the smoker, it works very well.


----------

